# Electronic Speedometer



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi All: I have a 1975 Triumph Spitfire conversion in progress which you can see on the conversions/builds thread. It has a Toyota 5 speed transmission in it, from a 1980 Toyota Celica (which had a 20R 2.2L engine). The speedo cable is broken off at the stem that inserts into the transmission, and the other end doesn't fit the original Triumph mechanical speedo anyway.

I'm probably going with an Intellitronix electronic speedo:

http://www.egaugesplus.com/intellitronix-led-speedometers.html

This thing can be calibrated to read correctly, has an odo which is required as part of the safety certification, and looks pretty cool in my books. In my case I'll calibrate it in km/hr and just change the little MPH sign below the display- but the sender units are a little troublesome. They sell a "universal" (GM) sender unit with a 7/8"-16 thread, but though I haven't gauged the threads on the tranny I would be surprised if a Toyota even that far back wasn't metric on everything- it certainly was on bolts etc. 

They do sell GPS speedo pickup units too, but that would display only in MPH and I'm not sure it's street legal here either- you would lose speed info when you were inside a tunnel etc.

Any advice on what to do here? One option is to buy an Isspro tach sender kit which consists of a Hall effect switch sender unit and a bunch of magnets you glue onto the driveshaft. That's my preferred option right now, aside from Frankensteining a coupler to adapt the so-called "universal" sender. Any thoughts would be appreciated-


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

http://www.trailtech.net/712-402


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

I have a Speedhut GPS speedometer in my EV Beach Buggy. They area available in either MPH or km/h. Mine works well.


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

The bike solution is similar to the Isspro sender but cheaper. The display won't suit the look I'm going for but would do all the functions I'd need. Wonder if they just sell the pickup/ sender? Nobody seems to know if the GPS senders are permitted- not even the manufacturers. Around here it would be up to the mechanic, so I'm on the hunt for the right guy to road certify my car when I'm done, and then I'll ask. Can't afford to buy anything twice on this build as I'm broke already from the EV parts and cells...


----------



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

In 2012 I did an engine swap in a suzuki mighty boy, I put the 800cc engine from a daewoo matiz in it
I used the original speedo cable from the mighty boy which has a female end to the gearbox
problem is that the matiz gearbox also is female ended
the matiz female end is a square hole and the mighty boy female end is a flat screwdriver hole
so I got a bit of metal on the bench grinder and just made a piece to fit in both ends
then put a piece of hose over it
never had a problem
u could probably macgyver a piece to match the cables aswell altho the dash part will be a challenge I think
and ur key will be female instead of male which will be a challenge too

just my 2c


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

The guy doing my road-worthiness inspection asked if my speedometer was a GPS unit,
It has to be a physical measurement system (here) - my Cycle Analyst using a magnet on the motor driveshaft (direct drive) was fine


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks Duncan- guess I have a path forward then! I figured the GPS units weren't legit- losing speedo when you go through a tunnel isn't going to make the safety people too happy.


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

If you have having a problem finding a speedo with odometer in kilometers you might still look over as Speedhut. They sell a number of pulse counting speedometers too.


----------

